# Pope's Statement Regarding Redemption



## Jake (May 22, 2013)

"The Lord has redeemed all of us, all of us, with the Blood of Christ: all of us, not just Catholics. Everyone! ‘Father, the atheists?’ Even the atheists. Everyone! And this Blood makes us children of God of the first class! We are created children in the likeness of God and the Blood of Christ has redeemed us all! And we all have a duty to do good. And this commandment for everyone to do good, I think, is a beautiful path towards peace. If we, each doing our own part, if we do good to others, if we meet there, doing good, and we go slowly, gently, little by little, we will make that culture of encounter: we need that so much. We must meet one another doing good. ‘But I don’t believe, Father, I am an atheist!’ But do good: we will meet one another there.”

See here for more: Pope at Mass: Culture of encounter is the foundation of peace - Radio Vaticana


----------



## arapahoepark (May 22, 2013)

How does this fit with purgatory?


----------



## Hamalas (May 22, 2013)




----------



## nicnap (May 22, 2013)

An antichrist making antichrist like statements.


----------



## THE W (May 22, 2013)

Sounds about right coming from the leader of an overly inflated heretical cult.


----------



## louis_jp (May 22, 2013)

He doesn't exactly say that Christ has redeemed everyone, including atheists, for eternal life; only that somehow by Christ's blood everyone can do good works. Not sure what that means, but it can't mean what it sounds like it means.


----------



## Gforce9 (May 22, 2013)

Hot off the press: 
The social gospel embraced by Rome. A party is scheduled in Vatican City over the weekend where droning verses of _Kumbaya_ and _With a Little Help From My Friends_ will be played. Special guests include the legislature of Colorado with gifts of medical marijuana to aid in the effort of peaceful feelings toward all men.......


----------



## Berean (May 22, 2013)

From a news article yesterday, "Francis warned cardinals gathered in the Sistine Chapel the day after he was elected that "he who doesn't pray to the Lord prays to the devil."" 

So, Catholics who pray to Mary and dead Catholics ("saints") are actually praying to Satan, per the Pope.

Is Pope Francis an exorcist?


----------



## Somerset (May 22, 2013)

When it comes to theology my cat is sounder than any pope.


----------



## Gforce9 (May 22, 2013)

Somerset said:


> When it comes to theology my cat is sounder than any pope.



We need to get your cat the pope's hat!


----------



## RamistThomist (May 22, 2013)

arap said:


> How does this fit with purgatory?



On the RCC gloss, it does and it doesn't. As Dorothy Sayer's commentary on Dante's _Purgatorio_ clarifies some misconceptions: 1) if you make it to purgatory, you are "saved," and 2) only Roman Catholics get to go to Purgatory (this is where cranky Eastern Orthodox apologists run wild against catholics in debate, see Clark Carlton).

So his statement is weird given the "irreformable nature" of Rome's doctrines.


----------



## davenporter (May 22, 2013)

Is this consistent with the RC catechism?


----------



## Zach (May 22, 2013)

[video=youtube;J6_1Pw1xm9U]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J6_1Pw1xm9U[/video]


----------



## Ask Mr. Religion (May 23, 2013)

Nothing new from Rome about that universal atonement business.

But had to read that bit about the atheist and "meet one another there" twice. At first it read that somehow just doing good get's the atheist and the believer "there" as in heaven. Instead "there" was the "doing good" encounter between anyone. No matter, it is just more of the RCC's obfuscatory lexicon and fodder for their apologists to start with "what the Pope really meant was..." so no one is ever held accountable for their words.


----------



## SeanPatrickCornell (May 23, 2013)

The funniest things is that if an RCC apologist REALLY gets into a jam defending this, he can always whip out their "Get Out of Jail Free" card and say "well, this statement wasn't infallible because the Pope wasn't speaking _ex cathedra_".


----------



## MichaelNZ (May 23, 2013)

The traditionalist Catholics will regard this announcement as one more proof that the modern hierarchy in the Roman Catholic Church is going in the wrong direction. They reject these kind of teachings as inconsistent with previous Roman Catholic teaching, and they're right.

"Furthermore, we declare, we proclaim, we define that it is absolutely necessary for salvation that every human creature be subject to the Roman Pontiff." (_Unam Sanctam_, Pope Boniface VIII, 1302)

"It firmly_ believes, professes and preaches_ that *all those who are outside the catholic church,* *not only pagans but also Jews or heretics and schismatics,* *cannot share in eternal life and will go into the everlasting fire which was prepared for the devil and his angels*, _unless they are joined to the catholic church before the end of their lives_; that the unity of the ecclesiastical body is of such importance that only for those who abide in it do the church's sacraments contribute to salvation and do fasts, almsgiving and other works of piety and practices of the Christian militia produce eternal rewards; and that_ nobody can be saved, no matter how much he has given away in alms and even if he has shed his blood in the name of Christ, unless he has persevered in the bosom and the unity of the catholic church._" (Council of Florence, Session 11-4 February 1442)


----------



## One Little Nail (May 23, 2013)

Gforce9 said:


> Somerset said:
> 
> 
> > When it comes to theology my cat is sounder than any pope.
> ...



meooooow


----------



## Curt (May 23, 2013)

Kind of blows all the fun out of asking the question: "Is the pope catholic."


----------



## Rangerus (May 23, 2013)

Gforce9 said:


> Somerset said:
> 
> 
> > When it comes to theology my cat is sounder than any pope.
> ...


----------



## Somerset (May 24, 2013)

Gforce9 said:


> Somerset said:
> 
> 
> > When it comes to theology my cat is sounder than any pope.
> ...


Don't know about the theology - but the fish on Friday would certainly be reintroduced.


----------



## AlexanderHenderson1647 (May 24, 2013)

Somerset said:


> Gforce9 said:
> 
> 
> > Somerset said:
> ...



You fellas!


----------



## dudley (May 24, 2013)

*This is a contradictory statement to all past Roman catholic teaching since Trent*



Cameronian said:


> arap said:
> 
> 
> > How does this fit with purgatory?
> ...




This is a contradictory statement to all past Roman catholic teaching since Trent and the Protestant Reformation and his statement is weird given the "irreformable nature" of Rome's doctrines as they currently exist. As many know I am an ex Roman catholic turned Reformed Protestant. At the opening of the Second Vatican Council, Pope John XXIII stated, “I do accept entirely all that has been decided and declared at the Council of Trent.” Every cardinal, bishop and priest who participated in the Vatican II Council signed a document affirming Trent. 

The Council of Trent Twenty-fifth session, decree on purgatory: “Since the Catholic Church, instructed by the Holy Ghost, has, following the sacred writings and the ancient tradition of the Fathers, taught in sacred councils and very recently in this ecumenical council that there is a purgatory, and that the souls there detained are aided by the suffrages of the faithful and chiefly by the acceptable sacrifice of the altar, the holy council commands the bishops that they strive diligently to the end that the sound doctrine of purgatory, transmitted by the Fathers and sacred councils, be believed and maintained by the faithful of Christ, and be everywhere taught and preached.” 

The Council of Trent has never been annulled. The Vatican II Council of the mid-1960s referred to Trent dozens of times, quoted Trent’s proclamations as authority, and reaffirmed Trent on every hand. The New Catholic Catechism cites Trent no less than 99 times. There is not the slightest hint that the proclamations of the Council of Trent have been abrogated by Rome until this statement by pope Francis this week.


----------



## One Little Nail (Jun 4, 2013)

Jake said:


> "The Lord has redeemed all of us, all of us, with the Blood of Christ: all of us, not just Catholics. Everyone! ‘Father, the atheists?’ Even the atheists. Everyone! And this Blood makes us children of God of the first class! We are created children in the likeness of God and the Blood of Christ has redeemed us all! And we all have a duty to do good. And this commandment for everyone to do good, I think, is a beautiful path towards peace. If we, each doing our own part, if we do good to others, if we meet there, doing good, and we go slowly, gently, little by little, we will make that culture of encounter: we need that so much. We must meet one another doing good. ‘But I don’t believe, Father, I am an atheist!’ But do good: we will meet one another there.”
> 
> See here for more: Pope at Mass: Culture of encounter is the foundation of peace - Radio Vaticana




I wouldn't read to much into this its probably a ruse, a Jesuit Ruse, this order is famous for its deceptive teaching & practices, 
as the new "Vicar of the Son of God"(this statement adds up to 666 in its Latin Version !) he would not be speaking ex-cathedra,

the previous pope put out a statement reaffirming the romish doctrine that there is no salvation outside the "church" of rome, so
much for all that separated brethren nonsense that has been bandied about since Vat II (no Idol worshipping RC is my Brother in Christ)
Benedict also at one time spoke of Vat II as only being a pastoral council ?. old line RC's regard all the popes from Vat II as apostates
& Vat II also as a heretical council. Vatican II: Council of Apostasy (full length) - YouTube

Trent is still the standard that they adhere to, it is the RC response to the Protestant Reformation & curses Bible Christians multiple times.
If you want to know what rome believes & to be aware of their modern continuing counter reformation schemes you should read trent,
I guess you could become a learned Protestant theologian by reading trent & holding the exact opposite opinion  
Calvin in his 7 vol works has a treatise called an Acts of the Council of Trent: With the Antidote & Chemnitz the Lutheran wrote a 4 Vol work on the council.

since the pope is a Jesuit priest & subject to the jesuit general, who is in charge are they co-leaders or is the pope still subect to the
jesuit general alternatively known as the black pope.


----------

